# SAT II (Subject Tests) With Respect To Local Seats



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi, 
I actually had a question regarding SAT ii. I know there are many threads with information about SAT ii and I did read many threads regarding SAT ii but I wasn't able to find an answer for my query. I know that SAT ii is for foreign students on foreign seats but in the UHS prospectus, it says that students can take either SAT ii subject tests in Biology, Chemistry and Physics/ Math or they take MCAT. The UHS prospectus does not mention anything about SAT ii only being applicable for foreign seats. 

So, I my question is this: can I take SAT ii as well as MCAT and still apply for a local seat in a private Pakistani medical college on the basis of my SAT ii score?

And also, if I can apply to a local seat in a private Pakistani medical college on basis of SAT ii score, do I need to give SAT i as well?


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

You can apply on expat or foreign seats with the SAT II or UHS MCAT but however you can only apply on local seats with the UHS MCAT, not the other way around. One more thing, you do not have to give SAT I either way.


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

Not true.

I gave SAT II. And CMH were taking me as a local student. But I didn't do the MCAT, and by the time they told me I needed to take the MCAT, it was too late. So they didn't accept me. They said the MCAT was for eligibility purposes only. You need to sit the MCAT, and even if you get 0/1100 they;d only look at my SAT II scores, and take them into consideration..

Remember tho, with the local student seat, you'll be competing against alot of people... so you'll need a decent merit...

So yes, you can get on a local seat, with SAT II, but you must sit the MCAT for eligibility purposes.

You do not have to do SAT I...



Btw, this is an excellent question... and I just wish someone had told me that before, so I could sit the MCAT and get 0/1100!


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Not true.
> 
> I gave SAT II. And CMH were taking me as a local student. But I didn't do the MCAT, and by the time they told me I needed to take the MCAT, it was too late. So they didn't accept me. They said the MCAT was for eligibility purposes only. You need to sit the MCAT, and even if you get 0/1100 they;d only look at my SAT II scores, and take them into consideration..
> 
> ...


Your point is mate? You can't simply apply on the local seat with "just" SAT II", that's what i was told by CMH/FUMC/AIMC.

- - - Updated - - -
You'll still have to sit in the MCAT and without plausible preparations, you'll end up with awful marks and make yourself look like a fool, therefore as concluded you can't apply on local seats with just "SAT II".


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

Firstly, calm down.

Secondly, you look like Bruno.

Thirdly, my point is that you said ... *"however you can only apply on local seats with the UHS MCAT", *which is wrong. My point is that if you do sit the SAT II Exam, you can apply for a local student seat at a private college as long as you have the merit, and as long as you sit the MCAT test, regardless of what you score in your MCAT.

You seem to be writing, but not reading. Even if you do _*"*__*end up with awful marks and make yourself look like a fool"*_, it doesn't matter, because it is only for eligibility purposes. When they calculate your merit, using the 50, 40, 10% formula... Instead of taking 50% from your MCAT, it will be 50% SAT II... Sitting the MCAT is just a requirement for all local students...

Mate.

:finger:

- - - Updated - - -

My point being, you seem to be talking out your bum


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Firstly, calm down.
> 
> Secondly, you look like Bruno.
> 
> ...


Firstly, You are the one who needs to calm your ****.
Secondly, You seem as delusional as you look.
Thirdly, i gave my opinion according to what i was told by the universities, so how about you start reading "You can't simply apply on the local seat with "just" SAT II", that's what i was told by CMH/FUMC/AIMC."and quit your absolute nonsense logics, which are full of ignorance.
P.S. Get your head out of your arse, that might help.
oh and "You seem to be talking out of your bum"*, get your **** right before you go around uttering bull****.


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Firstly, You are the one who needs to calm your ****.
> Secondly, You seem as delusional as you look.
> Thirdly, i gave my opinion according to what i was told by the universities, so how about you start reading "You can't simply apply on the local seat with "just" SAT II", that's what i was told by CMH/FUMC/AIMC."and quit your absolute nonsense logics, which are full of ignorance.
> P.S. Get your head out of your arse, that might help.


oooooo

someone's getting angry! 

When answering important questions, keep your opinions to yourself...

Fact is you wrote _*"you can only apply on local seats with the UHS MCAT", *_which is wrong. Don't give misleading information.

Prick

The way that you asked me _*"Your point mate"*_, just showed how retarded you are to the entire world.

:thumbsup:


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Firstly, calm down.
> 
> Secondly, you look like Bruno.
> 
> ...



AbrarAli1206, thank you!  
Your post was very informative. Your post also helped me clear my confusion, so many many many thanks. 
You got into KEMU right?


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

So I'm guessing by the way you sidestepped my second point, you agree that you look like Bruno? 

- - - Updated - - -

Yes... I really wanted to go to CMH... for personal reasons... mainly because it was 5minutes from my home...

I had good SAT II scores, and a good aggregate... But at the last minute they told me I had to sit the MCAT, and get 0/1100... They required me to sit that exam, or a provincial entry test... However, the MCAT date had gone by then... and NTS couldn't register me in time for a provincial entry test... I think the reason behind sitting the MCAT/Provincial Entry test was to confirm my domicile was in Punjab... :roll:

Alhamdullilah, I got into KE! And I don't have to pay the ridiculous amount CMH were asking... The people at CMH kept pushing/pivoting me to take their foreign student seat, altho I was pushing for a local seat...


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> So I'm guessing by the way you sidestepped my second point, you agree that you look like Bruno?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Well, Congratulations for the admission in KE and I apologize for getting heated up, not quite feeling well today.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> So I'm guessing by the way you sidestepped my second point, you agree that you look like Bruno?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I see. Congratulations! :thumbsup: You got into KE, which is one of the most prestigious medical colleges in Pakistan! :thumbsup:
And another thing. Do you occupy a foreign seat or a local seat in KE?
And what were your SAT ii scores if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

That's alright.

Thanks 

Sorry for calling you a prick, and for anything else that was hurtful 

BTW, very important.... This stuff that I'm writing, about doing both SAT II and MCAT for a local seat... I am not 100% sure if it applies to Govt. Colleges... Because I was only applying to CMH, and because they're private, maybe it only applies to private colleges...

I suggest for more clarification, speak to someone who is much better informed than myself and anyone else on this forum for that matter at UHS near Sheikh Zayed Hospital.

If you speak to Muhammad Atif, who is the Director of Media and Publications at UHS - he is a really nice, friendly and helpful chap who walked me through my application step by step in Pakistan... He will be able to answer any/all of your questions regarding MBBS admissions...


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks again.


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have got a seat under PTAP - which is a foreign student paying local student fees, in a nutshell... I don't occupy 1 of the 300 or so open merit seats, so I guess I occupy a foreign seat 

I did my exam on 4th May 2013, in Lahore at the Maisonette Luxury Suits in Gulberg...

I got...

Maths L1 - 750
Bio (M) - 770
Chemistry - 780

alhamdullilah


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow! With such fabulous scores, no wonder you got into KEMU! :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

Summing up,
If I ace SAT ii and also appear for MCAT (for eligibility purposes), I can get admission in a private medical college, right?
As for the govt. medical colleges, yeah, I'll do a little research myself and see if I am eligible for a local seat at a govt. medical college if I give SAT ii.

- - - Updated - - -

And AbrarAli, for taking this PTAP test, you have to be a foreign national from Canada or America or someplace, right?


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

nasir_ said:


> Wow! With such fabulous scores, no wonder you got into KEMU! :thumbsup:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yes, you can... but as I said earlier... _*"Remember tho, with the local student seat, you'll be competing against alot of people... so you'll need a decent merit..."
*_
And if you don't have a good merit, and you've done SAT II + MCAT... there's always the foreign student seat option :!:


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

And AbrarAli, for taking this PTAP test, you have to be a foreign national from Canada or America or someplace, right?


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

PTAP has a lot of requirements... luckily for you i have a document, which saves me from typing...


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Many thanks again, AbrarAli1206.


----------



## AlmirahAsfand (Jun 5, 2021)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> PTAP has a lot of requirements... luckily for you i have a document, which saves me from typing...


----------



## AlmirahAsfand (Jun 5, 2021)

Did u have dual nationality at that time?or were u a local?kindly inform can local Pakistani students be enrolled in govt. Medical university on Sat basis
just like u did


----------

